# Loop a TH-55 - ALMOST!



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2008)

OOOOOOOPPSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jackass. One lucky man.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2008)

A guy that experienced should know to ALWAYS check the air density before a maneuver like that. It only takes one times missing it, and well, you see the results. He's damn lucky to survive that one.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah is was lucky. Stupid mistake.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2008)

Lucky alright!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2008)

He was very lucky.... Bet he don't make that mistake again !!

Charles


----------



## KurtGnu (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like he managed the 'loop' allright, but the touch down was a bit rough!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 23, 2008)

WOW  One lucky pilot


----------

